# Best South African Employment Sites/Agencies - New to Joburg



## johnbt (Apr 9, 2012)

My wife and I have just moved to Johannesburg. We're both Americans and she is currently employed here, but I am now searching for a position. 

I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations on the best job-search websites or possibly recruiting / employment agencies for jobs in Johannesburg/Pretoria? My Masters degree is in International Economics, but my primary experience has been in the tech sector, specifically with communication satellites. Overall, I'm pretty flexible and would just prefer to be employed rather than sit around while my wife works. 

I'm not too worried about the work permit, as it only took two weeks to process my wife's in the US, so I would just fly back there once I have an offer. 

Thanks

John


----------

